# Παπαγάλοι > Είδη - Ράτσες... > Μικρού μεγέθους παπαγάλοι >  Τι φύλο είναι αυτο το Budgie?

## budgie98

Μπορει καποις να μου πει τι φυλο είναι αυτό το μπατζι?

----------


## johnakos32

Θηλυκό σε οίστρο.

----------


## budgie98

Μπορει να ζευγαρωσει αυτην την εποχη?

----------


## lagreco69

Καλησπερα! Κωστα. 

Η αναπαραγωγη του ειναι το λιγοτερο που θα πρεπει να σε ενδιαφερει αυτη την στιγμη.

Το Budgie σου εχει σε αρκετα προχωρημενο σταδιο ακαρεα (scaly face) στο ραμφος του. 

Ακολουθησε τις οδηγιες σε αυτο το θεμα. Παπαγαλάκι με scaly face

----------


## budgie98

σε τι μπορει να οφείλεται αυτό? και με αυτή την ασθενεια μπορω να το ζευγαρωσω? ευχαριστω

----------


## lagreco69

Οχι δεν μπορεις να το ζευγαρωσεις, ειναι ιδιαιτερα κολλητικα τα ακαρεα. 

Εαν εχεις και αλλα πτηνα στο ιδιο κλουβι η κοντα σε αυτο το budgie, θα πρεπει να κανεις θεραπεια. εαν δεν ειναι Budgies, θα πρεπει να μας ενημερωσεις, γιατι δεν ειναι για ολα τα ειδη η ιδια δοσολογια. το Pulmosan ειναι ενα ιδιαιτερα δυνατο δηλητηριο.  

Η υπερδοσολογια .. σημαινει θανατος για το πτηνο. 

Τα ακαρεα οφειλονται σε πολλους παραγοντες' το πιθανοτερο ειναι να τα ειχε ηδη απο το pet shop που το πηρες. 

Στο σταδιο που ειναι τωρα, εχει ακαρεα για πανω απο 3-4 μηνες+ .

----------


## budgie98

Ποσο χρονικο διαστημα διαρκει η θεραπεια?

----------


## lagreco69

Συνηθως δυο εφαρμογες για Βudgies, 1 σταγονα καθε 9 ημερες .. συνολο 18 ημερες. 

Στο δικο σου παπαγαλακι μπορει να χρειαστει και 3 εφαρμογες.

----------


## budgie98

ευχαριστω πολύ.... αυτό το αρσενικο  μπατζι το εχω μαζι με το θυληκο.... εχει και αυτό scaly face?

----------


## lagreco69

Για την ωρα δεν φαινεται κατι, αλλα θα πρεπει να του κανεις αγωγη επισης.

Μια φορα αρκει' μια (σταγονα).

----------


## budgie98

Και σε αυτό 3 φορες?

----------


## budgie98

Γινομαι κουραστικος.... αλλα πως χορηγω αυτές τις σταγονες?

----------


## lagreco69

> Και σε αυτό 3 φορες?


Σου απαντησα εδω #10. 




> Για την ωρα δεν φαινεται κατι, αλλα θα πρεπει να του κανεις αγωγη επισης.
> 
> Μια φορα αρκει' μια (σταγονα).






> Γινομαι κουραστικος.... αλλα πως χορηγω αυτές τις σταγονες?


Διαβασε το θεμα που σου παρεθεσα .. εξηγω εκει.  :Happy:

----------


## johnakos32

Αυτό είναι αρσενικό θα του κάνεις και αυτού προληπτική αγωγή όπως σου λέει ο Δημήτρης. Θα σου απαντήσει όταν το δει, δεν γίνεσαι κουραστικός..

----------


## lagreco69

> θα του κάνεις και αυτού προληπτική αγωγή όπως σου λέει ο Δημήτρης.


Προληπτικα' δεν δινουμε ποτε τιποτα, ποσο μαλον ενα ισχυρο δηλητηριο σαν το pulmosan. 

Αγωγη θα κανει ο Κωστας, μονο που θα την κανει μια φορα (μια σταγονα) αρκει. 

Εχει σιγουρα! και το αρσενικο scaly face, απλα δεν του φαινεται ακομα.  

Αποκλειεται για παπαγαλους που ζουν μαζι στο ιδιο κλουβι, να μην εχουν καθαρισει ο ενας τον αλλον, να μην εχουν ταιστει η εν κατακλειδι να μην εχει αγγιξει ο ενας το ραμφος του αλλου.

----------


## budgie98

Εάν πετυχει η θεραπεια μπορω να προσπαθήσω να τα ζευγαρωσω????/ Ρωταω συνεχεια επειδή τα εχω 2 χρονια και περιμενα ανυπομονα μεχρι τωρα να κανω αυτό το μεγαλο βημα για τα μπατζι μου!!!!  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## budgie98

Οντως ολη μερα καθαριζονται και φιλιουνται!!!

----------


## lagreco69

Οταν' τελειωσει η αγωγη, μετα απο ενα μηνα μπορεις να τα ζευγαρωσεις. να εχει καθαρισει πρωτα ο οργανισμος τους απο το pulmosan 100%. 

Μιλαω για του χρονου πια' γιατι εαν σε πιασουν οι ζεστες, θα τα ταλαιπωρησεις τα παπαγαλακια σου. η ξυλινη φωλια, ο καυσωνας και η ελλειψη υγρασιας, θα τους δημιουργησουν πολλα προβληματα.

----------


## budgie98

Μαλιστα.... :Ashamed0001:

----------


## johnakos32

Συνήθως επιλέγουμε για αναπαραγωγή πουλιά δυνατά χωρίς ιστορικό ασθενειών το τελευταίο διάστημα οπότε τα αφήνεις για αργότερα ώστε να έχεις και δυνατούς απογόνους. 
Αυτά είναι τα πουλιά που έχεις ή υπάρχουν και αλλά στον ίδιο χώρο.

----------


## budgie98

αυτά μονο εχω σε αυτόν τον χωρο... Μηπως είναι καλυτερα να τα βαλω σε ξεχωριστο κλουβι για να πετυχει καλυτερα η θεραπεια?

----------


## lagreco69

Και εγω το ζευγαρακι Parrotlets που εχω, ειχαν scaly face οταν τα ειχα παρει. σε πολυ πρωιμο σταδιο ομως. 

Μαζι τα ειχα αφησει. δεν εχει νοημα να τα χωρισεις.

----------


## budgie98

αχα ενταξει

----------


## budgie98

Αυτή η ασθενεια μπορει να είναι μοιραια?

----------


## vasilis.a

αν δεν αντιμετωπιστει μετα απο πολυ καιρο ενδεχομενος και χρονο,τα καθιστα ευαλωτα και σε αλλες ασθενειες,αλλα ναι μπορει μακροχρονια να αποβει και μοιραια

----------


## budgie98

οποτε δεν πρεπει να ανησυχήσω πολύ τωρα...

----------

